# Tips on washing & drying wool pants



## rvaccha (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi,

I have some tailor made dress pants, they are wool, e.g. super 100s. I don't believe any of them are cotton.

I wear them to work everyday, and have been giving them to the Dry cleaners after ever wear, however, I think maybe I should experiment washing them at home. 

Can any please either refer me to a tutorial on the best way to wash & dry the pants or give me any pointers? I have a washer and dryer at home. 

Should I use Tide or Woolite or some other washing liquid?

Thanks a lot,
Andy


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Are they soiled or do they need to be "freshened up"? Personally I've used Dryel for 30 minutes on low heat and have had good luck.


----------



## jsherman02 (Oct 9, 2006)

I only "clean" my pants once a year, unless something is spilled on them.

How often are you cleaning them?


----------



## rvaccha (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. They are usually not stained. I have been wearing each trouser once and then sending it to dry cleaning. I have about 5-7 trousers that I cycle through this way. 

My biggest issue is ironing, thus dry cleaning helps with that. Now I want to do everything at home, wash, dry, iron. 

I am not sure when these should be washed and when they can just be freshened up?

These are good quality wool pants, so I definitely want them to look nice and last.

For Dryel do I need a seperate steamer or steam the bag using a steam iron?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## augustin (Jan 19, 2007)

Get a clothes brush. Some people seem to like Kent. I brush my pants after wear, and steam them to get the creases out when needed. They go to the cleaners only when really necessary.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

rvaccha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. They are usually not stained. I have been wearing each trouser once and then sending it to dry cleaning. I have about 5-7 trousers that I cycle through this way.
> 
> ...


You do not need to DC pants after every wear, that is ridicoulous. I may dc a pair at the end of a season. Some I have had for a couple years that have never been dc'd. Pants made from quality material will hang out after a wearing and show little wrinkles. Some of my pants wrinkle around the knee if it is hot and I hve been sitting all day. I run an iron over just that area but always lay a linen cloth over the material first.

Never wash wool clothing in a washer dryer, you will ruin it.

MRR


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

rvaccha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. They are usually not stained. I have been wearing each trouser once and then sending it to dry cleaning. I have about 5-7 trousers that I cycle through this way.


Whoa! Not only is this unnecessary, but it is hard on the pants _and_ your bank account! (Think of all the beer money that has gone to the angels....) Wool, unlike plant fibers like cotton and linen, is not nearly as absorptive and so does not take in and keep smells and stains like cotton and linen. They should only be dry cleaned if (1.) they've been sweated through or sweated in many times; (2.) they've been stained; or (3.) they begin to hold an odor (feel free to throw anything else in, guys!). Just let them hang in the open overnight after wearing them, brush them off, and steam them if necessary. Your pants and your beer fridge will thank you. (You _do_ have a beer fridge, _riiight??_:icon_smile_wink


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Teacher said:


> (Think of all the beer money that has gone to the angels....)


Most dry cleaning proprietors are no angels!


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

Probably a reference to "the angels share"



acidicboy said:


> Most dry cleaning proprietors are no angels!


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Akajack said:


> Probably a reference to "the angels share"


Very good!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

rvaccha:

Too much dry cleaning can damage a wool garment by drying out the natural oils in the fabric, thus shortening the life and sometimes giving a shine to the fabric.

I'd recommend dry cleaning _only_ if you have stains or just before you store your seasonal wardrobe. Often brushing and proper hanging will keep your garments clean and allow the wrinkles to "hang out".

You can use a steamer if there are still wrinkles after hanging. Plus a quick touch up with an iron (on the right temperature) might be all you need.


----------

